# 600MB Video File, How to share......?



## satyamy (Jun 28, 2007)

*600MB Video Files, How to share......?*

I have around 80Video File which is of Total Size 600MB
I want that to send it to my Friend in US
How can i send that from the Internet

If I download any file from sites like rapidshare.com megaupload.com
I get 200-450kbps speed, but if I upload it I can only 7-11kbps Speed

I cant even upload 100MB of files in rapid/mega due to slow uploading speed

Pls can someone help me to find a Good Way to Share Big Files........?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 28, 2007)

> I upload it I can only 7-11kbps Speed
> 
> I cant even upload 100MB of files in rapid/mega due to slow uploading speed



that leave only one way  sending one DVD / CD


----------



## satyamy (Jun 28, 2007)

it will take a very long time to courier CD/DVD
I want to send it in a day


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 28, 2007)

Ask him to come online in yahoo messenger and send it through it, in parts. Faster than uploading.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 28, 2007)

^^i guess yahoo messenger allows over 1gig file transfer these days. also cant we use softies like DC++ n others for this purpose??


----------



## nobody.is.perfect.eME (Jun 28, 2007)

use mailbigfile ...... file trnsfr via internet u will hv 2 just registr ...... need more info plz visit 
*technicaltricks.blogspot.com/2007/06/mail-huge-files-via-internet.html


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 28, 2007)

^^u can do better than that dude......its a pretty lame way of advertising ur blog. n also he doesnt want to use upload sites n all.


----------



## satyamy (Jun 28, 2007)

I have tried
Megaupload, Rapidshare, Yousendit, mailbigfile, transferbigfiles, heavymail, podmailing
all approx. 2hrs 10min to send my 80MB of File

I cant understand if i get 400bkps for downloading than y i am getting just 10kbps for uploading

I have a LAN Connection, n due to rains some time for a min or 2 my net disconnects so that upload also disconnects 

He dont have yahoo also our times India - US dosent matches 

I have a total of 600MB what can i do?

any help.......


----------



## shaunak (Jun 28, 2007)

Password protect it and send it via Peer to peer?

Although the download speeds will be slow due to your low upload cap, you can use your time downloading uh.. other leagal files?


----------



## almighty (Jun 28, 2007)

I think u share ur file with dc++ or bearshare
its the best way to share ur stuffs fastly without uploading


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 28, 2007)

BSNL uploads and download speeds vary a lot!

Try at your friends place who has Airtel and you will get better upload speeds.


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 28, 2007)

another thing tht can b done, since the timings dont match, u can ask him to just sign in and all... and thn he can go to sleep while it is trfd automatically
even u can do tht- let the transfer begin n go to sleep


----------



## mehulved (Jun 28, 2007)

Upload speeds will be the same over yahoo mesenger too. Upload speeds depends on your ISP, ususally not on the software or site. I doubt you can upload 600mb in a day.
One way would be to run a webserver + something like no-ip and make put all the files in the dir of the server. So, your friend can connect to your server and download the files that are needed. But, that too will take a long time, as the speeds will be slow. And I hope resume is supported by default in whatever web server you use.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 28, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Upload speeds will be the same over yahoo mesenger too. Upload speeds depends on your ISP, ususally not on the software or site. I doubt you can upload 600mb in a day.
> One way would be to run a webserver + something like no-ip and make put all the files in the dir of the server. So, your friend can connect to your server and download the files that are needed. But, that too will take a long time, as the speeds will be slow. And I hope resume is supported by default in whatever web server you use.



Yes, like i said earlier.....upload speeds are ISP dependent. Try on Your Friends airtel. I get almost same speed for download and upload on Airtel.

Running a Webserver is a great idea


----------



## satyamy (Jun 28, 2007)

shaunak said:
			
		

> Password protect it and send it via Peer to peer?
> 
> Although the download speeds will be slow due to your low upload cap, you can use your time downloading uh.. other leagal files?


i have heared about p2p but havent tried it
Pls tell me some details about how to use it


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Jun 28, 2007)

p2p stands fr peer to peer file sharing ...In this the two users share files by connecting to each other directly...download speeds r gud enough coz it is direct file transfer and no third medium interferes in between...
u can use bearshare for dis purpose...latest version 6.1 wont help you with this..get an older version of bearshare...
Your friend can connect to you via bearshare...just place your files in the sharing folder...you're done...

BeamFile is another P2P client and it is specifically designed to transfer files in GBs from one pc to anothr...leav ur id if u dnt hav it...i'll send you..

Hope this helps..


----------



## satyamy (Jun 28, 2007)

akshaykapoor_3 said:
			
		

> p2p stands fr peer to peer file sharing ...In this the two users share files by connecting to each other directly...download speeds r gud enough coz it is direct file transfer and no third medium interferes in between...
> u can use bearshare for dis purpose...latest version 6.1 wont help you with this..get an older version of bearshare...
> Your friend can connect to you via bearshare...just place your files in the sharing folder...you're done...
> 
> ...


If i use Beamfile
Do my frnd also need to install beamfile software on his PC to receive file?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 28, 2007)

I still think Mehul's idea of a Webserver is much much better.

Simply download XAAMP. Put the file in htdocs. Run XAAMP. Tel your friend to download like *Ipaddress/filename.xxx


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Jun 28, 2007)

@ satyamy

1) You install BeamFile
2) Run the program and select the files you want to send
3) Enter the recipient's email id ( your frnd's id)
4) Enter your name and email id 
5) Ask your friend to be online when you do this.
6) He has to confirm the request for file transfer from his email and direct transfer would begin. Try it out !


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 28, 2007)

U can also try Pando.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 29, 2007)

Use pando


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm gonna quote my reply to another thread a moment ago:


			
				PikachuTrAiNeR said:
			
		

> Use an IRC client to directly send files directly to your friend's IP Address. (For mIRC, use the toolbar button with the picture Folder and a "S" next to it.)
> As a web alternative, use PikachuzNET's Java IRC client to send your file over our IRC Networks.
> 
> IRC is a fast transfer medium and supports transfer resuming. Also, it doesn't have the problem that torrents have with seeds.


----------



## alsiladka (Jul 15, 2007)

Dude, use Xdrive from AOL. You can use their desktop application, which allows resume support even for uploading. After uploading the video, you can email it to your friend using Xdrive.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 15, 2007)

Box.net
Simply the best!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 16, 2007)

check out my software review thread 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63080


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 16, 2007)

I will prefer the convential way of tangile disc's only , it takes just 2 days flat when shipped via DTDC, it will more faster than d/l the file in parts & trying countless number of setup.


----------

